# Using my old car audio equipment for home audio



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

I have a Rockford DSR1 and a PRIME R250x4 amp that I used in my old car audio setup. I'm thinking about setting up a stereo home audio system using these leftovers. I would use a single pair of RCA outputs from my TV into the DSR1 and EQ for the room acoustics using REW. I have a pair of old speaker stands (looks like a midbass/midrange/tweet built into a tower with passive crossovers inside) and a powered 15' subwoofer that my dad used about 15 years ago. I'm questioning whether the 75w RMS amp would be capable of running the speaker stands loud enough for a listening position about 15 feet away from the TV. The stands are 4 ohms so I could bridge my 4 channel for more power. Theoretically, I think this can yield a decent experience. Does anyone have any concerns or ideas?


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

First you need a good power inverter to use 12v products on 120v. I have no idea how the rockford piece will work in that setup, it may require some additional connections to work as intended. You have plenty of power, the only real issue is whether or not the DSR1 will work.


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

Maybe I’m wrong, but don’t people repurpose computer power supplies for this kind of thing ??


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

DeLander said:


> Maybe I’m wrong, but don’t people repurpose computer power supplies for this kind of thing ??


I do, cheap and easy way to run heads on the bench.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Ditto, works great. I have about 75A on tap at 13.5v (after mods).

Old hp server power supplies can be had on ebay for fairly cheap.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

If ANY of your equip needs memory to save functions or settings , be sure to include a small 12v battery in the system. Computer PS set at approx 12.5 volts hooked up to the battery and BOTH to a fused distribution block is the way to do it. That way the PS keeps the battery charged without overcharging it but also powers the equipment when in use and the battery keeps the memory for settings with out the PS running the whole time.


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

I just tested it out with a computer power supply and everything turns on. However, the DSR1 is being a PITA to connect via bluetooth. I'll keep trying. Thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

Impossible to say if it will be loud enough since we do not know what speakers you have and also how loud you like your music

If they are anything like my my home speakers, infinity kappa 8.1 the answer would be no, nowhere close to enough power. If they are like my infinity kappa 5.1’s then yes they will play at a descent volume.


----------



## orange1 (Jan 20, 2019)

I find this thread interesting. In4Updates


----------

